# دائره ارسال واستقبال الامواج فوق الصوتيه



## alaa_alaamery (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم,,,,,,اني اعمل على مشروع دائرة ارسال واستقبال الامواج فوق الصوتيه باستعمال مرسل ومستقبل امواج فوق الصوتيه ذو استعمال صناعي لاني لم اجد ذو استعمال طبي لاني اعمل على مشروع هندسة طبيه ’’مشكلتي ان الدائرة ام تعمل على التردد المطلوب وهو 40khz,,,سأزودكم بالدائره وارجو منكم مساعدتي على ايجاد الخلل فيها’’’’ولكم جزيل الشكر,,,,وعلما بأنه لم يتبقى لديا وقت لانهاء انجاز المشروع,,,,شكرا لكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 فبراير 2009)

اخى
فى انتظار الدائرة


----------



## alaa_alaamery (10 فبراير 2009)

هذه هي الدائرة ,,,ارجو من عنده اي معلومات ممكن ان استفيد منها ان يسرع لي بها,,,,,,,,,,شكرا
هذه الدائرة تعمل ايضا على حساب الوقت بين الارسال والاستقبال ياستعمال 7490,,,


----------



## محمدالقبالي (10 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز اولا انا اشتغلت على موضوع الامواج فوق الصوتيه وكان مشروع تخرجي يعتمد عليها ​
قاعده:
الامواج فوق الصوتيه تصدر من ultrasound transduser عندما يتم توليد فرق جهد معين عليه ( الظاهره الكهرونظغاطيه ). 

ولكن في الدائره التي ارفقتها لايمكن ان ترسل امواج فوق صوتيه وذلك لانه مافي فرق جهد على طرفي المرسل. اقصد التردد الذي ياتي من 555 يسلط على طرفي المرسل بنفس الطور او القطبيه ++ :6: ++ ( اعتبر هذا :6: الرمز هو المرسل ) وهذا منافي للقاعده.

الحل يجب ان تضيف inverter في احد اطراف :6: بحيث يتكون فرق جهد عليه بهذه الكيفيه ++ :6: -- او -- :6:++ . 

بعد ذلك يجب ان تتاكد من دائره الارسال اذا كانت شغاله بصوره صحيحه وذلك باستخدام راسم الاشاره.

بعد هذا انا عندي سؤال وهو ماهي المسافه التي تريد المرسل ان يرسل اليها اقصد ماهو مدى الارسال المطلوب. 
​


----------



## المهندس محمد سيدة (11 فبراير 2009)

أخي إليك هذا الموقع تجد فيه الدارة مع الشرح
http://www.interq.or.jp/japan/se-inoue/e_pic6_6.htm


----------



## المهندس محمد سيدة (11 فبراير 2009)

[Menu]>[Guide to use the PIC]>[Circuits Gallery]>[Ultrasonic Range Meter]

Circuit drawing
for Ultrasonic Range Meter




​


----------



## المهندس محمد سيدة (11 فبراير 2009)

[Menu]>[Guide to use the PIC]>[Circuits Gallery]>[Ultrasonic Range Meter]

Circuit explanation for Ultrasonic Range Meter








Receiver circuit
The receiver circuit is almost same as the "Ultrasonic Range Meter" which is not used PIC.
​



 *Signal amplification circuit*



The ultrasonic signal which was received with the reception sensor is amplified by 1000 times(60dB) of voltage with the operational amplifier with two stages. It is 100 times at the first stage (40dB) and 10 times (20dB) at the next stage.
As for the dB (decibel), refer to "Logarithm Table".
Generally, the positive and the negative power supply are used for the operational amplifier. The circuit this time works with the single power supply of +9 V. Therefore, for the positive input of the operational amplifiers, the half of the power supply voltage is appied as the bias voltage. Then the alternating current signal can be amplified on 4.5V central voltage. When using the operational amplifier with the negative feedback, the voltage of the positive input terminal and the voltage of the negative input terminal become equal approximately. This is called virtual grounding. So, by this bias voltage, the side of the positive and the side of the negative of the alternating current signal can be equally amplified. When not using this bias voltage, the distortion causes the alternating current signal. This technique is often used when using the operational amplifier which needs two kinds of powers in the single power.
As for the operation of the operational amplifier, refer to "Operation explanation of the triangular wave oscillator".




 *Detection circuit*



The detection is done to detect the received ultrasonic signal. This is the half-wave rectification circuit with Shottky barrier diodes. The DC voltage according to the level of the detection signal is output to the capacitor behind the diode. The Shottky barrier diodes are used because the high frequency characteristic is good.
As for the Shottky barrier diode, refer to "Diodes".





 *Signal detector*



This circuit is the circuit which detects the ultrasonic which returned from the measurement object. The output of the detection circuit is detected using the comparator. At the circuit this time, the operational amplifier of the single power supply is used instead of the comparator. The operational amplifier amplifies and outputs the difference between the positive input and the negative input.
In case of the operational amplifier which doesn't have the negative feedback, the output becomes the saturation state by a little input voltage. Generally, the operational amplifier has over 10000 times of mu factors. So, when the positive input becomes higher a little than the negative input, the difference is tens of thousands of times amplified and the output becomes the same as the power supply almost.(It is the saturation state) Oppositely, when the positive input becomes lower a little than the negative input, the difference is tens of thousands of times amplified and the output becomes 0 V almost.(It is in the OFF condition) This operation is the same as the operation of the comparator. However, because the inner circuit of the comparator is different from the operational amplifier, the comparator can not be used as the operational amplifier.

At the circuit this time, the output of the detection circuit is connected with the positive input of the signal detector and the voltage of the negative input is made constant.
*Vrf*= ( Rb x Vcc )/( Ra + Rb )
= ( 47K-ohm x 9V )/( 1M-ohm + 47K-ohm )
= *0.4V*​So, when the rectified ultrasonic signal becomes more than 0.4 V, the output of the signal detector becomes the H level (Approximately 9V).
This output is lowered with the resistor to make fit with the input of signal holding circuit (TTL:0V to 5V).





 *Signal holding circuit*





This is the holding circuit of detected signal. SR ( Set and Reset ) flip-flop is used. For the details of SR-FF, refer to "The operation explanation of the D-type flip-flop".
The detector is made to be not operate in the constant time(About 1.5 milliseconds) after sending out a transmission pulse to prevent from the wrong detection which is due to the influence of the transmission pulse. This operation is controlled with the software of PIC.

When using the capture feature of PIC, this circuit isn't indispensable. Capture operation is done by the change of the capture input in the once. The reason why I am using this circuit is to confirm signal detection operation within the reflected signal detection time(About 65 milliseconds). When sending out next ultrasonic pulse, the output of this circuit is checked. And when the output is L level, an error display is done because the reflected signal could not be detected.





Transmitter circuit





The inverter is used for the drive of the ultrasonic sensor. The two inverters are connected in parallel because of the transmission electric power increase.
The phase with the voltage to apply to the positive terminal and the negative terminal of the sensor has been 180 degrees shifted. Because it is cutting the direct current with the capacitor, about twice of voltage of the inverter output are appied to the sensor.

The power supply voltage of this drive circuit is +9V. It is converting voltage with the transistor to make control at the operating voltage of PIC(+5V). Because C-MOS inverters are used, it is possible to do ON/OFF at high speed comparatively.






7 segment LED display circuit





Three 7 segment LEDs are used for 3-digit display. As for the lighting-up of the LED, 1 digit is displayed in the order with the software of PIC.
At the circuit this time, I make light up it when the terminal of PIC is L level. So, ANODE COMMON type is used as the LED. The anode common type is the type which the side of the positive(Anode) of the LED is connected inside. It lights up when grounding(L level) a cathode in the segment to want to make light up.
As the 7 segment LED, the others have a cathode common type. When you buy them, the specification of the type should be checked. 



​





Temperature revision voltage generating circuit




The sound wave propagation speed in air is changed by the temperature. At 0°C, it is 331.5m/sec. At 40°C, it is 355.5m/sec.
For the details of the propagation speed, refer to "The sound wave propagation speed in the air".
This range meter calculates a distance by dividing the propagation time which was measured by the capture feature.
I will explain that it does the case of the distance measurement of 1m in the 0°C environment as for the example. The time which the sound wave takes to go and return is 2m/331.5m/sec = 0.006033 seconds = 6.033 milliseconds. The *******s of the counter by the capture feature is 6033 within 1 microsecond.
For the conversion of this to distance (cm), it divides by 60. It is 6033/60=100.55. The following of the decimal point is cut off. It becomes a measurement error.
This conversion value (60) depends on the temperature. It isn't related with the distance to measure. In case of 9 m, it is 54298/60=904.9. The conversion error becomes big when the distance becomes long. This is because it isn't possible to do conversion below the decimal point.
In case of 40°C, it is 2m/355.5m/sec = 5625 microseconds and the conversion value is 56.
The conversion value should be changed by the ambient temperature.

At this range meter, a conversion value is generated using the A/D conversion feature. The A/D converter converts input voltage into the 10-bit digital data. This time, I am using upper 3 bits. So, the A/D conversion result from 0V to 5V is the value from 0 to 7. And 54 is added to this value.
Then, the conversion value range is from 54 to 61.






Resonator




I used 4-MHz resonator.
I used 4 MHz in the relation of the timer in the count time. When using 4-MHz clock, it is 1 microsecond per count for the counter count up time. Timer1 to use for capture is a maximum of 65535 counts(16 bits). So, a maximum of 65.535 milliseconds count is made.
The propagation speed of the sound in air is 343 m/second in case of 20°C. In the time which goes and returns in the 10-m distance, it is 20m/343m/sec = 0.0583 seconds (58.3 milliseconds). As the range meter this time, it is an exactly good value.







Power supply circuit




The voltage of +5V and +9V are made with +12V power supply using the 3 terminal regulator.
+9V are used for the transmitter and the receiver. 100-mA type is used because few needed electric currents.
In other circuit, +5V is used. +5V voltage is used for the lighting-up of LEDs, because they are controlled by PIC. The about 10-mA electric current per segment flows through the LED. So, it becomes about 80 mA when all segments(eight) light up.
Because few electric currents of the other IC occur, I think that you can use a 100-mA type, too. I used a 1A type for the safety.

​


----------



## المهندس محمد سيدة (11 فبراير 2009)




----------



## alaa_alaamery (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم,,,لقد فحصت دائرة الارسال فوجدت 10khz?لا ادري لماذا حصلت على هذه القيمه ,,,من المفروض ان اجد 40khz? ,,,
اريد ان اسأل ايضا ماهي شروط عمل الكريستاله؟؟
والمسافه التي اريد قياسها لا تزيد عن ربع متر فقط وهو عرض جسم الانسان,,,


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 فبراير 2009)

أخى
هناك العديد من الأخطاء فى الدائرة التى وضعتها، أولا لا يوجد ترقيم للقطع لهذا سيصعب التحديد ولذا نبدأ بتسمية 555 العليا فى اليمين برقم 1 ثم المسماة 4790 رقم 2 ثم المكبر رقم 3 و أخيرا 555 السفلى يسار رقم 4
رقم 4 المفروض أنها المرسل ولو حسبت التردد ستجد أنه 2.77 ذ/ث وهذا أول سبب لماذا الدائرة لا تعمل
رقم 1 أردت أن ترفع التردد فاستخدمت مكثف 5.12 بف - عمليا لا يوجد هذا المكثف و إن وجد فالسعة الشاردة Stray Capacitance لا تقل عن 20 بف وهذا احد الأسباب التى تجعل التردد غير متوقع، لو رجعت للبيانات Data Sheet ستجد المكثفات المستخدمه تبدأ من 1000 بف
القطعة رقم 3 مكبر متصل كمقارن بتغذية خلفية موجبة، ألخطأ الأول أنه لا يوجد Reference Voltage يقارن به على الطرف الموجب
ثانيا الطرف السالب لم توصل به أى مقاومة للإمداد بتيار Input Bias Current
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30647&page=18
فى الرابط السابق أشرح المكبرات والمقارنات
نتيجة عدم التوصيل سيكون هذا الطرف غير متصل بشئ رغم وجود المكثف أى أن R8 كان يجب أن تكون أكبر وفى الجهة الأخرى من المكثف كما يجب أن يلغى المكثف C10 ليكون الربط مستمر مع 555 طرف RESET وإلا لا يعمل - أيضا عدم معرفة الرقم يجعل الحكم غير دقيق لأن المقارنات يجب توصيلها بمقاومة Pull Up Resistor و بعض المكبرات مثل 741 لا يصلح مع 555 طرف الـ RESET بالذات

نأتى لرقم 2 و بالبحث عن 4790 تجد أنها LED ولذا فأنت تقصد 7490 و لهذا نجد أول خطأ أن طرف التغذيةVCCغير متصل بـ 5 فولت
ثانيا TTL لا تتحمل الـ 12 فولت الناتجة من 555 ولهذا قد تتلف
ثالثا الأرضى المفروض يتصل بلأرضى مباشرة لأنه أرضى التغذية و طريقة توصيل الأطراف بالأرضى بواسطة R11 هذه تقنية ثبت أن مشاكلها أكبر من فوائدها .
رابعا يدخل لها 2 Clock Input ولم يخرج منها شئ
أرجو أن يكون هذا الشرح ذو فائدة


----------



## محمدالقبالي (11 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز 

مادامت المسافه صغيره جدا فان التردد الاتي من ne555 بفولتيه 5فولت كافي للارسال لهذه المسافه وللتاكد اقرأ datasheet للمرسل.​


----------



## alaa_alaamery (12 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا لكم*

أخي شكرا لك,,,,, هذا شرح للدائرة ولكن باللغة الفرنسيه,,كتبت لك شرح مختصر بالعربيه ولكن طرأت مشكلة في الاتصال بالانترنت فذهب تعبي سدا,في المره القادمة سأشرحها ان شاء الله,,
أسألتي هي
كيف وجدت تردد دائرة الارسال 2.77 هرتز:؟ماهي العلاقه الرياضيه التي تحكم تشغيل الكريستال؟
بالنسبه لمكثف 5.12 عوضته بمكثف 10 نف متغير
ماهو الحل برأيك بالنسبة لدائرة المكبر؟ علما بانني صنعت الدائرة وبدأت افحصها,
وجدت تردد المرسل 10 كيلو هرتز ما السبب؟
لماذا يجب ان تكون قيمة r8اكبر ولماذا يجب حذف C10؟
بالنسبة لدائرة 7490counter لا اعرف كيف يشتغل,عندي معلومات بسيطه عليه فقط,برأيك اين يمكنني ان اجد ناتج عملية الحساب؟ وبالنسبه لتغذيته فهي مستقلة ب5 فولت,
ماالبديل لR11؟
وشكرا لكم ,,,,,,,,انا في انتظار الرد بأقرب وقت ممكن 
شكرا


----------



## محمودذكى (13 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخى العزيز والف شكر


----------



## محمدالقبالي (13 فبراير 2009)

ممكن تعطينا الشرح باللغه العربيه او الانجليزيه


----------



## alaa_alaamery (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي ,,سأحاول شرح الدائرة بالعربيه بشكل مختصر لأعطيكم فكره عنها ومن أجل ان نستطيع ان نتشارك في الافكار لحل مشاكلها,,,انها دائرة مسبار جهاز ايكو مع دائرة حساب لتحديد موقع العضو البشري الذي يتم فحصه,,
الدائرة تتكون من 3 اقسام ,,,الارسال والاستقبال والحساب
قسم الارسال يتكون من 555 الذي يقوم بتوليد اشارة ذات تردد وقدره 4 هرتز في الثانيه بزمن ربع ثانيه...هذا الزمن المستغرق لتحريك المسبار من قبل الطبيب,,هذه الاشارة تحث داءره الكريستال والمقاومه والمكثف على ارسال 40 كيلو هرتز في الثانيه ,,,40كيلو هرتز هو التردد المسجل على الكريستال,,
قسم الاستقبال ويتكون من الكريستال المستقبل الذي يستقبل الامواج فوق الصوتيه بتردد 40 كيلو هرتز في الثانيه فتصفى هذه الاشاره بواسطة المقاومه والمكثف وثم تكبر بواسطة lm308 ويمكن ان نأخد خرج الدائره هذه لدائرة حساب الاتساع او ماشابه
قسم الحساب ويتكون من 555 و7490 counter,,,دائرة 555 وهي الclockل7490 هده الدائره تنتج تردد قدره 50 كيلو هرتز بزمن قدره0.02 ملي ثانيه وهو الزمن المستغرق لرجوع اشاره الفوق صوتيه الى المستقبل..ثم يقوم 7490 بحساب المدة بين الارسال والاستقبال..اشاره الارسال تأتيه من خرج دائرة 555 لدائرة المرسل واشاره الاستقبال تأتيه من 555 لدائرة الحساب..وفي كل عملية حساب يجب ان نعيد ال7490 لصفر ليبدأ عملية حساب جديده..ول>لك لتحديد مكان العضو البشري لكل 0.25 ثانيه أي لكل عملية مسح,,
ارجو بهذا اني قد شرحت مفهوم هذه الدائرة وان نتاقش فيها لأنها لم تعمل الى الان..........
أخوتي من عنده فكره عن شروط تشغيل الكريستال فليعينني ....لأني اشك في هذه الدائره في انها السبب
....أنا في انتظار مشاركاتكم


----------



## alaa_alaamery (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم,,,,انا في انتظار مشاركاتكم لحل مشكلة الدائرة,,,,,,,


----------



## محمدالقبالي (14 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز ارجو ان تقرأ نصيحتي هذه اذا كنت عاوز الدائره تعمل ​1- تاكد بان التردد الخارج من 555 من الرجل الثالثه مساوي ل 40KHz عن طريق جهاز راسم الاشاره.
2- الغي المقاومه والمكثف الي مرتبطين مع المرسل.

** قبل الخطوه 3 - 4 تاكد بان الكريستاله المستعمله في دائره الارسال هي من نوع مرسل لانه في فرق( هناك كريستالات مرسله فقط واخرى مستقبله فقط ) معضمها يكون مكتوب فيها الرمز T يعني Transmitter اقصد المرسل.

3- وصل من الرجل الثالثه الى احد اطرف الكريستاله.
4- وصل من الرجل الثالثه الى inverter ومن ثم الى الطرف الاخر من الكريستاله.​:15: وانا اضمن انا دائره الارسال سوف تعمل بالشكل المطلوب :15:​​


----------



## alaa_alaamery (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ,,,شكرا لك اخي محمد....أخي دائرة 555 استعملتها لتعمل على توليد 4 ذبذبة في الثانيه فقط وذلك لتعمل على حث المرسل على بدأ وانهاء ارسال الامواج في زمن معين وقدره 0.25 ثانيه...
سأحاول الغاء المقاومة والمكثف كما قلت لي ولم افهم معنى inverter هل تقصد البوابة المنطقة not أم ماذا؟
أما عن نوعية الكريستال فالمرسل كما قلت مكتوب فيه T والمستقبل مكتوب علية R....
بالنسبة ل 7490 وهي الدائرة التي تقوم بالحساب ...فأين يمكنني ان احصل على نتيجة عملية الحساب؟


----------



## محمدالقبالي (17 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز انصحك ان تقرأ المشاركات في موضوعك من البدايه ولوعاوز تفهم ليش نستخدم inverter والذي هو NOT شوف الدائره المرفقه من احد الاعضاء بعد ان تقرأهم اذا في استفسار انا مستعد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 فبراير 2009)

alaa_alaamery قال:


> أخوتي من عنده فكره عن شروط تشغيل الكريستال فليعينني ....لأني اشك في هذه الدائره في انها السبب
> ....أنا في انتظار مشاركاتكم



أخى
هذه الدائرة من قبيل توضيح الفكرة فقط ولكن لا تحتوى كل التفاصيل
بالبحث وجدت
http://www2.produktinfo.conrad.com/datenblaetter/150000-174999/173711-da-01-en-MA_40E1-E7S.pdf
هذا الرابط يحتوى نفس الوحدة Sensor والدائرة كاملة وتجد فيها نفس الدائرة لتوليد شكل النبضة و أخرى لتوليد التردد 40 ك ذ/ث - كما أن بها دائرة أخرى فيها كافة التفاصيل كامله بالقياس ألخ


----------



## alaa_alaamery (18 فبراير 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> هذه الدائرة من قبيل توضيح الفكرة فقط ولكن لا تحتوى كل التفاصيل
> بالبحث وجدت
> http://www2.produktinfo.conrad.com/datenblaetter/150000-174999/173711-da-01-en-ma_40e1-e7s.pdf
> هذا الرابط يحتوى نفس الوحدة sensor والدائرة كاملة وتجد فيها نفس الدائرة لتوليد شكل النبضة و أخرى لتوليد التردد 40 ك ذ/ث - كما أن بها دائرة أخرى فيها كافة التفاصيل كامله بالقياس ألخ


 شكرا لك اخي ماجد,,,وجدت في الكتاب شرح عن المرسل والمستقبل,,,
الان لاتوجد معي مشكله في دائرة المرسل فهي تعمل والحمدلله ,,ودائرة الاستقبال تستقبل ولكن المشكله في التكبير فكما تعرفون نستطيع ان نتحكم بنسبة التكبير بالتحكم بقيمة r1 and r2ولكن مهما كبرت فيهم لا أجد في الخرج الا على نسبة تكبير 1الى 10 فقط فما العمل؟؟
ومشكلة اخرى مع دائرة الclockلل7490 ..بالنسبة لقيم العناصر الالكترونيه كان المفروض ان احصل على ذبذبة قدرها 50 khzولكني حصلت على 40khz ..عملت حل بأن بدلت المكثف الثابت بمكثف متغير ولكن بقيت المشكلة على حالها...فما قولكم؟؟
وأين يمكنني أن احصل على نتيجة عملية الحساب لل7490؟؟؟؟
وشكرا لكل أعضاء المنتدى..............


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 فبراير 2009)

أخى
لا أعلم أى دائرة تقصد فالدائرة التى وضعتها أنت لا يوجد بها r1,r2 كما أن رقم المكبر المستخدم غير محدد
والدوائر فى الرابط المرفق أيضا لا يوجد فيها أرقام
ما استطيع استنتاجه هو أن القيم لا تتحكم فى الكسب لكن النسبة هى التى تتحكم فمثلا
10ك مع 1 ك يعطيان معا كسب = 10 تماما كما لو كانا 1 ميجا مع 100ك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 فبراير 2009)

أخى
لا أعلم أى دائرة تقصد فالدائرة التى وضعتها أنت لا يوجد بها r1,r1 كما أن رقم المكبر المستخدم غير محدد
والدوائر فى الرابط المرفق أيضا لا يوجد فيها أرقام
ما استطيع استنتاجه هو أن القيم لا تتحكم فى الكسب لكن النسبة هى التى تتحكم فمثلا
10ك مع 1 ك يعطيان معا كسب = 10 تماما كما لو كانا 1 ميجا مع 100ك


----------



## ادور (18 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم 
والنجاح


----------



## alaa_alaamery (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم...شكرا لكل من شارك ورد على الموضوع...لأن الموضوع هذا في صالح الجميع...
لقد انتهيت من تركيب الدائرة على لوحة اختبار وبدلت دائرة المكبر بدائرة مكبر بنسبة 1 الى 10 وذلك باستعمال مقاومتين ذو 10ك و1ك...حاولت ان تكون نسبة التكبير اكبر يعني 1 الى 100 وذلك باستعمال مقاومتين ذو 1م وأخرى ذو 10 ك ولكن لم يتم التكبير لاكثر من نسبة 1 الى 10 فقط ...لا أدري ما السبب؟


عندي سؤال لمن يفهم في الالكترونيات الرقميه...لقد استعملت حاسب 7490 مع clock وعملت دايودات ضوئية عند مخارج ال7490 الاربعة ولاحظت بأن الدايودات تعمل باستمرار ودون توقف وذلك يعني ان الدائرة تعمل ولكن كيف يمكنني ان أطلع على هذه النتيجة على هيئة رقم عشري والذي يمثل نتجة عملية الحساب المطلوبه...ستقولون لي استعمل دائرة 7 segment ولكن كيف سيتم الربط بين مخارج ال 7490 وهذه الدائرة؟؟
وشكرا لكم مقدما...................


----------



## محمدالقبالي (19 فبراير 2009)

seven-segments نوعين(+) common cathod(-) & common anod ولكل نوع مترجم خاص به يتم ربطه مع seven-segemnts والعداد 7490 .

اذا كانت seven-segemnts من نوع common cathod ستحتاج الى 7448 وهو decoder يتم وصله مع 7490 ياخذ القيمه على شكل رقم ثنائي ويترجمها الى شاشه العرض seven-segments. 
اما اذا كانت من نوع common anod ستحتاج 7447.

شوف المرفقات


----------



## fouad2009 (24 فبراير 2009)

ياو حسبتلك نفهم وش راك دير باه نجاوبك ياخي حابس ياخي...................................


----------



## alaa_alaamery (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ,,,,ارفقت لكم الدائرة المعدله وهي تعمل 100 في ال100.....من يستطيع ان يقوم بمساعدتي في شرحها فليتفضل ...خاصة دائرة الارسال ونظام الحساب....
شكرا لكم...........


----------



## alaa_alaamery (25 فبراير 2009)

أخوتي هذه هي الدائرة


----------



## alaa_alaamery (27 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم,,,,,اين اجوبتكم اخواني؟؟
في دائرة الارسال هناك دائرة هزاز بتردد 40كيلو,,,لم استطع الحصول على معادلة هذا الهزاز...كل المعادلات التي وجدتها لم تعمل مع القيم التي في الدائرة علما بأني وجدت 40 كيلو في خرج هذه الدائرة.....
ولماذا استخدم هزاز لتشغيل الكريستال بمعنى اخر ما مهمة هذا الهزاز؟؟؟


----------



## محمدالقبالي (27 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم مهمه الهزاز هي توليد حزمه من الامواج فوق الصوتيه بتردد معين عن طريق مبدل الامواج فوق الصوتيه ultra sound tansducer اما بالنسبه لمعادله الهزاز NE555 فانصحك بالرابط التالي والذي سيعطيك المعلومه الكامله عن الهزاز.....

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/gadgets/555/555.html


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 فبراير 2009)

آخى
شرح الدائرة الذى طلبته هو:
نظرا لعدم تحديد أرقام للقطع لذا وضعت أرقام كما بالرسم، و من تحليل الدائرة نجد أن الافتراض أن الجهد VCC سيكون 5 فولت.
الدائرة U1 تعمل لتوليد نبضات بتردد 4 ذ/ث و الأهم أن زمن النبضة هو 239 مللى ثانية تقريبا ثم تعود للصفر 10 مللى ثانية.
المفروض طوال هذا الزمن 239 م.ث. يتوقف العداد U6 عن العمل و أيضا نفس الجهد مطبق على U2D سامحة للتردد 40ك من U2A,U2B بالعبور. و حيث أنك ذكرت أن التردد غير دقيق ففعلا هذا النوع من المهتز غير دقيق وغير ثابت و يتغير التردد بتغير 4011 من منتج آخر كما أنها تعتمد على فولت التغذية لحد كبير أى أن تغير جهد Supply له تأثير مباشر على التردد. ولو لاحظت الدائرة التى وضعت لك رابطها كانت تستخدم كريستال، على أى حال قم بتغيير قيم C3,R4 
يمر التردد إلى الكريستال ثم يعود للمستقبل والذى من المفروض أن يكبر، هنا عدة ملاحظات أولا
الدائرة التى وضعت رابطها تستخدم رقم آخر تناسبه هذه الدائرة لكن LM308 مكبر عمليات تقليدى لابد من توفير تيار الدخول Input Bias Current لكلا الطرفين ، والمكثف C6 على الطرف الموجب يمنع هذا، على أى حال نظرا لقلة هذا التيار يمكن أن يعمل المكبر لفترة حتى يسبب هذا المكثف تعطيله ثم يعود للعمل بمجرد محاولة القياس أو إعادة تشغيل الدائرة.
ذكرت أنك حاولت زيادة الكسب عن 10 فلم تستجيب الدائرة، لو قرأت Data Sheet لهذا المكبر ستجد أن كسبه الكلى عند تردد 40ك ذ/ث لا يزيد عن 20 وهذا هو السبب أن هذا المكبر لن يستجيب. إن شئت كسب أعلى اختار رقم آخر. أيضا من بياناته قيمة الخرج قد لا تصل إلى 0.5 فولت من الأرضى عند انقطاع التردد مما يجعل U5 تعمل بصورة مستمرة. يلزمك أوسيلوسكوب لتحدد ما إن كانت U5 تعمل حسب الإشارة أم لا.
نعود لنظرية عمل الدائرة.
عند بدء فترة 10 مللى ثانية من U1 يحدث أمرين
1- تمنع U2D التردد 40ك من المرور للمرسل
2- يبدأ العداد – هنا U6 – فى عد نبضات المهتز U5 وهو حوالى 50k وفى فترة 10 مللى يستطيع العد حتى 500 ولو رجعت للدائرة الأصلية تجد العداد المستخدم ذو 3 أرقام أى يعد من صفر إلى 999
المفروض أن يبدأ العداد العد وهو ما سيتم فى هذه الدائرة حتى يصل الانعكاس المماثل لانقطاع التردد متأخرا فترة قصيرة و هنا المفروض أن يصبح خرج U4 أقل من 0.5 فولت لتتوقف U5 عن إرسال النبضات فيثبت عد العداد وهنا فقط المفروض أن يخرج العد إلى الشاشات 7 Segment Display حتى لا يبدو الرقم غير ثابت وغير واضح.
طبعا دوائر Calculate the Amplitude غير موجودة فى الرسم.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 فبراير 2009)

ملحوظة: بالرجوع للدائرة التى وجدتها بناء على رقم مرسل / مستقبل الفوق صوتية و وضعت رابطها وجدت أن كل دوائر هذا النوع من مرسل / مستقبل التردد الفوق سمعى تستخدم التغذية 12 فولت وهذا ينعكس مباشرة على القدرة المرسله من المرسل لأن القدرة تعتمد على مربع الفولت أى ستحصل على
( 5 ÷ 12 ) 2 = 0.17361
من القدرة الأصلية إلا إذا استخدمت نوع آخر من المصادر


----------



## alaa_alaamery (28 فبراير 2009)

thank you very mutch my brothers..............
and if i have any question i know where i can find the answers.....thanks


----------



## alaa_alaamery (1 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم,,,,أخي ماجد لدي بعض الاسئلة ان شاء الله تطلع عليهم قريبا....
في دائرة الاستقبال u4ماعمل r5 ,c5هل يشكلون فلتر او ماذا؟واذا كان فلتر فماهي العلاقة التي تحدد خرج هذا الفلتر؟ من المفروض ان يخرج هذا الفلتر اشارة 40 ك.ذ نقيه من التشوهات والاشارات المتداخلة معها,,
ما البديل للمكثفة c6؟علما بأنه عندما الغيته ووصلت المدخل مباشرة بالأرضي لم يعمل المكبر,أيضا عندما عوضته بمكثف سيراميك لم يعمل المكبر في بادئ الأمر حتى بدلته بمكثف كيميائي فعمل المكبر ومن ثم ارجعت نفس المكثف السيراميك فعمل المكبر بدون مشاكل ..ماتفسيرك؟
بالنسبة لu2d انت قلت ان هذه البوابه تسمح بمرور ال40 ك.ذ عندما تكون اشارة الu1في الجهة الموجبه (1)من الموجه وبالمثل تمنعها من المرور في الجهه السالبه (0)منها...السؤال بالرجوع الى جدول الحقيقه لهذه البوابه نجد ان الكلام هذا غير صحيح...ارجو ان توضح لي ذلك مع جدول الحقيقه لأني لم أفهمها؟؟؟
بما أن المرسل والمستقبل منفصلين فهناك استقبال في نفس مدة الارسال...معنى هذا أن عمل دائرة الحساب لا يكون صحيحا...بمعنى اخر اشارة ارجاع الu5 تكون متواصلة...يعني يتم ارجاعه الى الصفر بشكل دائم...ماتفسيرك لذلك وهل أنا مخطئ؟ وما هو التفسير الصحيح؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 مارس 2009)

alaa_alaamery قال:


> السلام عليكم,,,,أخي ماجد لدي بعض الاسئلة ان شاء الله تطلع عليهم قريبا....
> في دائرة الاستقبال u4ماعمل r5 ,c5هل يشكلون فلتر او ماذا؟واذا كان فلتر فماهي العلاقة التي تحدد خرج هذا الفلتر؟ من المفروض ان يخرج هذا الفلتر اشارة 40 ك.ذ نقيه من التشوهات والاشارات المتداخلة معها,,


المفروض فى الدائرة الأصلية ألا يتصل الطرف بالأرضى لذا وضع مكثفc5وهذا لابد من وجود مسار لشحنه وهذا عن طريق r5 فقط لا غير
باستخدام الرقم الحالى، لا بد من وضع جهد ما على كلا الطرفين. عادة يستخدم +/- VCC و هذا يوفر إمكانية توصيل هذه النقطة بالأرضى
باستخدام + فقط تحتاج لجعل الأطراف تتصل بجهد من بين القيمة + والأرضى
حمل Data Sheet لها من هنا
http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=LM308&q=LM308
واقراه ستجد لأمثلة للدوائر
مستقبل الفوق سمعى يعتبر Open circuit لهذا لا تعتمد على توصيله لأى شئ للمكبر سوى التردد 


> ما البديل للمكثفة c6؟علما بأنه عندما الغيته ووصلت المدخل مباشرة بالأرضي لم يعمل المكبر,أيضا عندما عوضته بمكثف سيراميك لم يعمل المكبر في بادئ الأمر حتى بدلته بمكثف كيميائي فعمل المكبر ومن ثم ارجعت نفس المكثف السيراميك فعمل المكبر بدون مشاكل ..ماتفسيرك؟


كما ذكرت توصيله مباشرة للأرضى لن يعمل المكبر بصورةجيدة - يجب توصيله لجهد ما كما سبق أن شرحت
تذكر أن خرجه لن يكون مناسبا لتشغيل 555 بصورة جيدة و تحتاج لمقارن Comparator لهذا مثل Lm311,LM393 ألخ
هذه التصرفات هى التى شرحتها لك المرة الماضية وقلت لك لا تستطيع أن تحدد متى سيعمل و متى يتوقف


> بالنسبة لu2d انت قلت ان هذه البوابه تسمح بمرور ال40 ك.ذ عندما تكون اشارة الu1في الجهة الموجبه (1)من الموجه وبالمثل تمنعها من المرور في الجهه السالبه (0)منها...السؤال بالرجوع الى جدول الحقيقه لهذه البوابه نجد ان الكلام هذا غير صحيح...ارجو ان توضح لي ذلك مع جدول الحقيقه لأني لم أفهمها؟؟؟


لأن Truth Table أو ما يسمى جدول الحقيقة حرفيا (الأجدى أن يكون جدول الواقع) يتكلم عن نبضة واحدة لحظيا ويمكن التعبير عنه هكذا
عندما يكون الطرف A=HI فإن الخرج يعتمد على B فقط ونظرا لكونها NAND Gate سيكون عكس الحالة
فإذا كان A=HI طوال زمن 9560 نبضة على B فعندما تكون النبضة HI يكون الخرج LO والعكس بالعكس أى أن التردد سيظهر ولكن معكوس من جهة LEVEL



> بما أن المرسل والمستقبل منفصلين فهناك استقبال في نفس مدة الارسال...معنى هذا أن عمل دائرة الحساب لا يكون صحيحا...بمعنى اخر اشارة ارجاع الu5 تكون متواصلة...يعني يتم ارجاعه الى الصفر بشكل دائم...ماتفسيرك لذلك وهل أنا مخطئ؟ وما هو التفسير الصحيح؟


راجع شرح المرة الماضية
الحكم كان متى يصل الإنقطاع عن الإرسال فعند الإنقطاع سيبدأ العداد فى العد، و عند وصوله متأخرا ستتوقف U5 عن توليد نبضات للعداد
بالمناسبة من الأفضل استخدام عداد CMOS مثل CD4029
من الموقع السابق حمل داتا شيت القطع التى تتعامل معها لتعرف أين أنت مما حولك


----------



## alaa_alaamery (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك أخي ماجد....وان وجدت لدي أسئلة لن اتردد في طرحها عليك ...شكرا لك


----------



## حنانh.o (23 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
تمنياتى للجميع .





هذة دائرة ultrasonic detection
انا شغالة عليها فى مشروع الترم دة ,وهى عبارة عن دائرة ارسال واستقبال, اتمنى انها تكون مفيدة للك وباقى الاعضاء وحينما تعمل سأبلغك .اتمنى من باقى الاعضاء اذا وجدوا بها خطأ ياريت تقولوا .[


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 مايو 2011)

أين الدائرة لكى نحكم؟؟؟


----------

